# Frame feeders -cap and ladder



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I only use Mann Lake cap & ladder. Yes (IMO) they are worth the price. No dead bees... easy to fill.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I run mannlake feeders with screens, saves the bees and no wax building in the feeder. Easier to fill then then cap and ladder and bees get it faster.:thumbsup:


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

I have 2x frame feeders with a custom wood float. The wood float has 30-40 drilled holes about 1/2" and rounded about. The float is approximately size and shape of frame feeder, small enough it doesn't stick and hang up on the edge (the first attempts did so). I think these work better, last longer, and are simpler than the nylon sock style ladders. 

My winter is mild, semi-tropical even. I pull the frame feeders and knock the bees out before refilling. I expect a real winter would find this too exposed. By January the bees are back on Willow, German Ivy and ********. The feed is really just for the fall /early winter dearth, and is more of a conditioning than a survival item.

I like them better than the 4" deep full frame feeders. I have some of those which I place above the inner cover at yards which I only check 2 x per winter due to lack of high water access.

I have some thrift store industrial grade cookie sheets exactly 19" long lip-to-lip, I hang these on a 2" shim with a frame rabbet (built originally to upsize mediums). They hold 10 lbs. or sugar with just enough water/vinegar to soften the crystal. Wish I had more, work beautifully. Have bee-space top and bottom and are indestructible.

I put cake pans supported on 1/4 scrap above the inner cover with a shim around. Big handfuls of Pine needles floating on heavy syrup for a ladder.

Non-winter feed is mason jars upended over 2 3/4" holes bored in the top cover, with punch holes in the jar lid. These meter well for little nucs and splits in a yard with daily observation. I get lazy and just plug the holes with a jar lid when feed is pulled, so no extra woodware is needed.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

The Honey Householder said:


> I run mannlake feeders with screens, saves the bees and no wax building in the feeder. Easier to fill then then cap and ladder and bees get it faster.:thumbsup:


Ditto.


----------



## OlofL (Jan 21, 2006)

Any pictures of the screens?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I run mother lode best for the money (I have about 6000 of them)


----------

